# svm bug



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

This svm bug going around is so catchy luckily it's only a mild 650r version held back for almost two years until Ben cobbed me a few weeks later this what next after reading all the reviews (compliments) svm were getting my mind was made up and like all svm's customer testmonials the customer service is unrivalled and i've only met Amar yet !! looking forward to meeting the rest of the team:wavey:


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

ifty said:


> This svm bug going around is so catchy luckily it's only a mild 650r version held back for almost two years until Ben cobbed me a few weeks later this what next after reading all the reviews (compliments) svm were getting my mind was made up and like all svm's customer testmonials the customer service is unrivalled and i've only met Amar yet !! looking forward to meeting the rest of the team:wavey:


Its like a pig flue epidemic. I've caught it bad and trying to shake it as I have now just booked myself in for the ID1000 injectors for this Friday.:runaway:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Amar is a great guy without a doubt :bowdown1: 

But wait till you meet the main man himself! 

Think of Kev as a lovely brummie version of Mickey Rourke :smokin:









KK


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> Amar is a great guy without a doubt :bowdown1:
> 
> But wait till you meet the main man himself!
> 
> ...


Ha ha!! He's going to love that!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> Amar is a great guy without a doubt :bowdown1:
> 
> But wait till you meet the main man himself!
> 
> ...


Excellent:thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> Amar is a great guy without a doubt :bowdown1:
> 
> But wait till you meet the main man himself!
> 
> ...


If you all keep quoting my post like this we'll end up with an entire thread of KK look alikes lol :clap: :lamer:


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

GTRSTAR said:


> Amar is a great guy without a doubt :bowdown1:
> 
> But wait till you meet the main man himself!
> 
> ...


sorry coud'nt help it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

cheers mt8.......lol
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Ifty's Car Arrives for 650R Conversion*

Was nice to see a Red GTR after such a while. Ifty arrived this morning to our workshop to leave his GTR with us for our* 650R *Conversion





























*This GTR really is well cared for, Ifty sure does take pride in his ride *











*and with a number plate like that, well all we can say is.... ...*





















*Parts Ready to be fitted...*





















*Up she goes........*












*Bumper off...*




















*Rear Exhaust Section going in *











*Will keep the updates coming, Just like to say thank you once again to Ifty, you are a genuine pleasure to deal with and we look forward handing your GTR back to you next week .

Regards*


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

pleasures all mine looking forward to having my baby back:bawling:
all i can say is once you have dealt with the svm team only then will you understand why they are getting so many compliments their complete package is unrivalled:bowdown1: and a bit of humour does'nt hurt!!
keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Haha awesome plate 

Enjoy the car mate, 650R is a great spec, what exhaust is that?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Does every car get a name when they visit svm :nervous: I wonder who's gonna be the cobra :thumbsup: 

good work guys as always


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

awesome! can't wait to see this around again,loved the noise when you drove off from the gym the last time,bet it'll be something else completely this time around,need to go for a drive in it once it's back please!


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

robsm said:


> Haha awesome plate
> 
> Enjoy the car mate, 650R is a great spec, what exhaust is that?


Decided to go for miltek


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> awesome! can't wait to see this around again,loved the noise when you drove off from the gym the last time,bet it'll be something else completely this time around,need to go for a drive in it once it's back please!


Yes a drives well overdue next time i see you i'll take you out in it:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Update*

Hello All !

Just a quick update on "Ifty's" car ......

*Miltek Exhaust *




















*Tasty .......*











*Pipework for Air Intakes*












*Ifty chose to have the Ducts colour coded to the lower front lip spolier and we think they look stunning !!!!*












*Ifty also opted for the mesh inserts in SVM Intakes ..*






















*Injectors Coming Out .....*












*New I.D Injectors ready to go in .....*












*Almost ready .....*


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

yummy:smokin: can i have my car back please:bawling:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ok to move this into Projects?


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

yes no probs:thumbsup:


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

yippe!!:clap:
Got my car back sooner than expected eveything better than i imagined car is so much more responsive and pulls alot harder throughout the revrange a definate must have upgrade miltek sounds alot better than expected too anybody thinking about having this upgrade go for it you will not be disappointed last but not least thankyou to Ben at gtc for the faultless mapping and all the svm team who have transformed my car and kept me updated throughout the whole process i have never had such professional personal service from any tuner i have used before thankyou svm!!:bowdown1:
A personal thankyou to Amar who went out of his way just to keep a fussy customer happy


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ifty what's the induction, downpipe noise like? Can you hear the turbo's spoolling?


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Stevie the induction noise is more distinctive only in the lower revrange which sounds awesome (not max power style)but once you floor it all you can really hear is the roar from the exhaust and the missus screaming


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Good stuff....getting some downpipes, intakes, injectors and the SVM bumper mods and another GTC map to suit in a couple of weeks...can't wait


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ifty said:


> yippe!!:clap:
> Got my car back sooner than expected eveything better than i imagined car is so much more responsive and pulls alot harder throughout the revrange a definate must have upgrade miltek sounds alot better than expected too anybody thinking about having this upgrade go for it you will not be disappointed last but not least thankyou to Ben at gtc for the faultless mapping and all the svm team who have transformed my car and kept me updated throughout the whole process i have never had such professional personal service from any tuner i have used before thankyou svm!!:bowdown1:
> A personal thankyou to Amar who went out of his way just to keep a fussy customer happy



Once again Ifty, Thank you for your custom, Its was a real pleasure dealing with you.

Regards

KK & Team (Amar, John & Gavin)

PS Msg from Amar : - Ifty I am holding you to that Curry you promised ...lol !


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Stevie76 said:


> Good stuff....getting some downpipes, intakes, injectors and the SVM bumper mods and another GTC map to suit in a couple of weeks...can't wait


Go for it you won't look back:thumbsup:


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

SVM said:


> Once again Ifty, Thank you for your custom, Its was a real pleasure dealing with you.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


Anytime Amar and bring along the whole team :thumbsup:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Ifty, what's the volume increase with the new downpipes & which downpipes did you have fitted?

Downpipes are all that's left to arrive at the 650R level but am cautious of the car being too loud for regular road use & track days??


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

w8pmc said:


> Ifty, what's the volume increase with the new downpipes & which downpipes did you have fitted?
> 
> Downpipes are all that's left to arrive at the 650R level but am cautious of the car being too loud for regular road use & track days??


Hi Paul i've had the gtc downpipes fitted i previously only had the miltek ypipe i now have the rear miltek system too in my opinion the removal of the catted downpipes and addition of the rear miltek system has increased sound to about where you are at the moment if even that with your gtc system in addition to the downpipes i expect you will probably have issues at some or most tracks


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Paul...Eddie got on at silverstone in his so might be ok at some tracks and have issues at others...maybe get a resonated y pipe for track use?


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Stevie76 said:


> Paul...Eddie got on at silverstone in his so might be ok at some tracks and have issues at others...maybe get a resonated y pipe for track use?


silverstone is reasonably flexible donnington are'nt too bad either bedford i found extremely strict


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Very nice ,i will have to come and see you next time i am down for a comparison,fancy this myself.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Pop over when you're in brum so i can try and tempt you into it:thumbsup:


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

LOL I don't think it will take alot


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Thought as much


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Kill anything on the road with power like that.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

V-SpecII said:


> Kill anything on the road with power like that.


Until a 750r turns up lol


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

ifty said:


> Until a 750r turns up lol


+1:runaway:


----------



## juggers (Sep 2, 2010)

Salaam Ifty great thread bet the car must go like sh\t of a shovel 
I fancy a MY11/12 GTR might have to pop down to SVM with it after reading all these reviews!!


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Go for it you know you cannot live life to the full without a GTR :thumbsup:


----------



## amnash (Nov 20, 2011)

lol at first posts


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Salaam Ifti Rab here from rabs car alarms can you give me a call plz 07973733441 need to ask you some info cheers


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Salam Rab Will call you ltr today


----------

